# FAIREY FIREFLY



## Ron Handgraaf (Nov 9, 2007)

British two-seater (night) fighter. Powered by a Rolls Royce Griffon engine.
Operated from aircraft carriers, like the Dutch "Karel Doorman".

Fairey Firefly F.Mk.I II

Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 9, 2007)

Another great one, thanks Ron


----------

